# jig head color



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Does jig head color make any difference when fishing for trout and redfish?Also who makes the sharpest jig head hooks.My favorite right now is a white 1/4 oz Strike King Redfish Magic.Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I prefer white also...I also have had luck with non-painted heads.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I prefer 1/4oz or 1/16oz plain lead jighead. I have always had more luck with those, if I run out I use a red jighead.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Head Colorr*

I make them in all colors. I really don't think that head color is that important; rate of fall, tail/skirt color and material are. JMHO C2


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

We have a saying in Louisiana - "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!"


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Strike King redfish magic 1/4 ounce red or white. I like these because Strike King uses Mustad ultra point hooks on them.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer either slayer predators xxx or mission fishin jig heads in a 1/16-1/8oz colors I don't feel make a big difference I use white, chartreuse, unpainted and black. They all work fine however what you put in that jig head is what matters.


----------



## MartiMar (Nov 9, 2011)

I use 1/16 the smaller the weight i have found to be a better choice with flora-carbon leader. I also beleive if ant chartreuse itsnot fishing but i have found color does matter you just have to see what work if they are not biting change colors


----------

